# Substitute for Pork Liver in Boudin?



## reeko (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi,
Next up for me is Boudin.
Most of the authentic recipes use a pound or so of pork liver to 5 lbs of Pork meat.
Can't find pork liver at my usual stores, no meat markets convenient.

Is there a close tasting substitute? Chicken or Beef Liver perhaps?
Or am I better off skipping it (some recipes don't include liver).


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes beef or calves liver should work  they are not as strong as pork liver but the taste is similar.


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's what I use:

   Boudin


  4-5 cups water                                                         2 tsp salt
  1 tsp salt                                                       1 tsp sage
  4 bay leaves                                                 2 tsp cayenne pepper
  2 jalapeño peppers                                       2 tsp red pepper flakes
  2 tsp CBP                                                     1 tsp allspice
  1 tsp thyme                                                  1 tsp mace
                                                                      ¾ cup green onions or scallions
  3 pounds pork butt                                      ½ cup cilantro
  8 oz pork (or chicken) livers (optional)        2 tsp minced garlic                           
  Large onion                                                 
                                                                      Medium hog casings
  1 (uncooked) cup rice                                                         




  Combine water, salt, bay leaves, Jalapeño peppers, CBP and thyme and bring to a boil.  Add Pork (Chopped small enough to be run thru the grinder), onion, and chopped livers (if used) simmer 45-60 min.  Use a slotted spoon to transfer pork, liver, and onions to platter to cool.  Use 1½ cups of the remaining stock to boil the rice.  (The rest I save and freeze for future rice).

  Grind with a medium plate; pork, liver, and onions.  Then mix with the remaining spices and rice.

  What to do with the Boudin
             Patties
             Stuff into casings
                         Reheat by poaching in 165-185 degree water
                         Steam
                         Brush with oil and bake at 400 degrees until heated and crispy skins
                         Microwave (carefully or they will burst)
             Use as stuffing for pork chops, Cornish hens, rolled meats, etc.
             Rolled into balls, dusted, and deep fried

  This is very perishable and should be used in 2 -3 days or frozen.  When eating the Boudin in casings, it is customary to just squeeze it out of the casing and into your mouth!

  Enjoy!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 25, 2009)

I will never make boudin if I have to put in some liver. I didn't know if it takes liver to make boudin oh well.


----------



## reeko (Dec 25, 2009)

I have seen recipes both with and without.
I have heard from people that it is as good without the liver. Pretty much it is a dirty rice dessing stuffed into a casing. I have made dirty rice for years without liver, so don't sweat it.

I am just not sure what the liver adds to the flavor, so I want to try it with liver (small amount).


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 25, 2009)

I have made it both ways.  There is enough spices that the liver only changes the flavor a little bit.  It is not specifically detectable as liver.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

Now Mark, OTBS members have to set the Example, *EAT YOUR LIVER, *before you leave the table...


----------



## navybratsarah (Dec 2, 2011)

What is CBP?


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 2, 2011)

navybratsarah said:


> What is CBP?


Cracked Black Pepper


----------



## alblancher (Dec 2, 2011)

Cracked Black Pepper


----------



## venture (Dec 2, 2011)

I would hold out for pork liver.  If you can get it, lamb liver.  Other than that, baby beef liver in a pinch.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 3, 2011)

I have eaten Liver from Pork, Beef, Calf, Chicken,Turkey and Duck...I have to say, Poultry liver is closer to Pork liver than Beef (pretty strong) and Calf ( some what milder)...In any event, a 24 soak in milk works wonders to mellow Liver's intensity...JJ


----------

